# Last chance Casting at Anacostia Sat and Sun?



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

What is the weather going to do? This is our last chance.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Charlie,

Don't worry about the weather  

Led


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sorry Charlie.Archery tournament this week-end
bob


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Weather looks good early in the morning, rain will begin around Mid-day.
I will be there at 9:00 AM!
GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i'LL be there early .

DWIGHT


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

gotta work to pay for fishing equipment.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Rained out!!! Early was not the time to go. We need a new weather service. I mean how hard can it be. Now it's afternoon and beautiful and it was suposed to be thunderstorms. Oh Well. We did get two casts in. Are you coming over this year Led?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Chalrie,

I'd love to, but I must first wait for the results from my wifes hospital tests. She goes into St Barts (Top London Hospital) on the 14/04/03 adn should be out on the 17/04/03 just in time for Easter. We hope after the tests to find out what course of action the consultants want to take.  

So God willing it wont be too much surgury and I'll be OK to come out to play.  

Led.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I hope it comes out well enough Led. Keep us posted.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Charlie,

You are one of the many friends who will know the outcome, either way  

Fingers crossed and good luck this weekend, we too start on this side of the pond with the 1st UKSF Grand Prix. My mind may well be elsewhere but I'll do my best.

Led.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck "Led"!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

good luck "led"


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Thanks Guys,

I'll pass the messages on to the wife -  

On the casting front, it's going to be difficult, last year the distraction of the problems got to me, I couldn't focus and it showed in my casting. I hope that come Easter, all will be much clearer to us all.

Led.


----------

